# Clen dimension labs



## Movor0 (8 mo ago)

anyone tried clen from dimension labs? any thoughts? i shake after 20mcg but only for like few hours after dose ,is it really clen ?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I did a few days on dimensions clen and it seemed as it should. I only stopped so as to make it easier to assess blood pressure from other compounds.


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Just because you aren't shaking doesn't mean its not working, imo and my experience with clen excessive shaking is too higher dose, people seem to think starting on 40mcg and ending up at 120+ is the right way to do it, granted it will work but its not necessary, start at 10 and work your way from there, and if everything else is on point you shouldn't need to go past 80mcg.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

B88F said:


> Just because you aren't shaking doesn't mean its not working, imo and my experience with clen excessive shaking is too higher dose, people seem to think starting on 40mcg and ending up at 120+ is the right way to do it, granted it will work but its not necessary, start at 10 and work your way from there, and if everything else is on point you shouldn't need to go past 80mcg.


Exactly this. You don't need to be on the verge of having a stroke for it to be working.


----------



## Movor0 (8 mo ago)

thanks for reply guys, i know its better to start low, what i was worying about is i thought i shake for only 2/3hiours cuz maybe its just caffeine there


----------



## weeble (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes. Still have some lying around. Gave me horrendous shakes at 40mcg felt dreadful….
Good stuff then.


----------



## Juggernaut (7 mo ago)

Yeah I've had dimensions clen recently and 40mcg seemed to worked and be dosed well. Nowhere near as strong as malay tiger clen that shit was overdosed to **** hahaha


----------

